# ST ex-situ breeding project



## Rick (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's an update of another Slippertalk breeding project.

P. wardii on left and P. purpuratum on right. Both flowers pollinated in January 2011. Capsules should be ready for harvest about the end of this year. I think what is really cool about the wardii breeding is that it is a 2nd generation ST breeding.



Seed will go to Meyers Conservancy for flasking.

Just from memory here's a list of other Paph species flasked at Meyers from ST cooperative breedings.

P. primulinum var. purpurescens
P. rothschilidianum
P. supardii
P. wilhelminea
P. gratrixianum
P. barbigerum
P. wardii
P. henryanum

There's a few other attempts that didn't germinate enough flasks for general sale or didn't germinate at all. But the list is growing.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2011)

A rather stupid question (Sorry!):

Why are these plants in baskets?


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2011)

John Boy said:


> A rather stupid question (Sorry!):
> 
> Why are these plants in baskets?



Not stupid at all. My new paph culture strategy.

See if you can find my thread "Mark this date for basket culture".


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2011)

Rick, thanks for posting!

I just posted a poll regarding your other suggestion, which I think is a great thing to throw out to the membership!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you! I'll look into that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2011)

I was just looking at my wardii a day ago Rick thinking it's getting close shipping it off. I alwayed flask capsules a round 7 months. Apparently you think the wardii should go longer, is that right?


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I was just looking at my wardii a day ago Rick thinking it's getting close shipping it off. I alwayed flask capsules a round 7 months. Apparently you think the wardii should go longer, is that right?



I've had some barbata capsules go to 14 months. I don't think I've had less than 10 months.

I'll look up the record for the breeding with Gilda's plant.

A selfing I did 12/10/03 was harvested 11/27/04 (almost 12 months). The breeding with "Charles" went from 2/1/06 to 11/25/06 (almost 10 months).

It's not unlikely that I didn't wait for the capsule to turn brown and split for the shorter development time too ("green cap").


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

My charlesworthii capsule was 7 months, and my philippinense was 8.5. Different groups, though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> My charlesworthii capsule was 7 months, and my philippinense was 8.5. Different groups, though.



For contrast the breeding I did with a charlesworthii (in 04) went for 10 months, but most of my phili breedings are 3-4 months and never over 5 months.

Your phili is special if I remember because it was a seasonally late bloomer that flowered under low light.

Temp and light can make a big difference. At the time when I bred the charlie, I was letting the GH get to 55 during the winter nights, and daylength/cloud cover makes for some pretty poor winter light levels during a big portion of the time when it was carrying the capsule.

In comparison the philis are blooming in spring when light and temps are increasing, and may spend time carrying capsules in the 90's with Vanda level 16 hour summer days.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> ...Your phili is special if I remember because it was a seasonally late bloomer that flowered under low light.



And it blooms several times a year! And I just sent the capsule to Troy Meyers -- seedlings will eventually be available to anyone. Hopefully!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish there was a STF superbiens album and canhii project.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I wish there was a STF superbiens album and canhii project.



All of the breedings have been pretty oportunistic at this time. You've probably noticed that lots of the flowers are seasonal (depending on hemisphere). So when things pop up we breed them. Moving pollen internationally (I got paph pollen from Uri in France as farthest distance) has not been a problem. I'm sure seed could be sent around pretty easy too, but unless its a "legal species" I wouldn't want to burden TM with it for flasking. You could either flask yourself or run them as anonamous "hybrid" seed, and then "johny appleseed" the seedlings to all your ST friendsoke:oke: 

I could go for a canhii project too, but I don't like albums'

Need to start lining up who has what.


----------

